# Greetings!



## plasmic (Feb 4, 2009)

Once upon a time, I lived in Tyler and some surrounding towns; I've also lived in San Angelo, where i still have strong family ties to the community.  I now reside in La Jolla, CA where I am a full-time student.


----------



## RJS (Feb 4, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome Derek to the Masons of Texas site!


----------



## isaiah65 (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome Brother! Please let me know if I may be of assistance. See you on the forums!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome my brother to the forum.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## KD5NM (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome PLASMIC, I am in Tyler frequently as I travel often to my hometown of Kilgore from the Cedar Creek Lake area.


----------



## plasmic (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the warm greetings brothers!


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 5, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## caeservi (Feb 6, 2009)

welcome brother


----------



## isaiah65 (Feb 6, 2009)

welcome


----------



## cale (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome, I am from San Angelo, I went to Lee Jr. High and San Angelo Central but that was a lot before your time. I have not been back in 25 years I bet the town has changed a lot.
Cale


----------

